# Technique for making sure everyone’s looking at you when capturing a group photo



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/10/25/photographer-strange-way-keeping-subjects-eyes-glued/

;D ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmm... That'd require a lens with IS.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 27, 2014)

.
Looks like he learned his group posing setup at the police lineup school of photography.

I have used two useful techniques for groups. First is the simple close your eyes and countdown to zero. More complicated involves a balloon. The balloon trick I developed for public ("street") photography, but it works with a posed group.


----------



## candyman (Oct 27, 2014)

Now I am curious about his results ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 27, 2014)

A mans gots to do what a man gots to do.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 27, 2014)

If you are a good looking female photographer, there is a good way to get all the guys (and a lot of the gals) attention that does not take too much effort (or imagination)


----------



## Besisika (Oct 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Hmm... That'd require a lens with IS.


And a very high shutter speed.

And what if someone has bad teeth? Or lack of sense of humor?


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 27, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Looks like he learned his group posing setup at the police lineup school of photography.
> 
> I have used two useful techniques for groups. First is the simple close your eyes and countdown to zero. More complicated involves a balloon. The balloon trick I developed for public ("street") photography, but it works with a posed group.



I do the closed eye and even then I shot six shots just I'm case someone is slow with opening their eyes.

I'm not concerned of everyone is looking at the camera... But that might just be me.


----------



## mustafa (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't remember if it was Patrick Lichfield or not, but someone used to blow a referee's whistle just before firing the shutter. You probably wouldn't get away with it too often with the same group.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 27, 2014)

mustafa said:


> Can't remember if it was Patrick Lichfield or not, but someone used to blow a referee's whistle just before firing the shutter. You probably wouldn't get away with it too often with the same group.



Well, if you do that, you'll never have to widen the eyes in the pictures again, that's for sure! 

BTW, am I the only one who watched the dancing photographer and half expected somebody to walk behind the group and steal their billfolds? I mean, it would be the perfect crime of opportunity. Everybody was just staring at that guy for half a minute.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 27, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> If you are a good looking female photographer, there is a good way to get all the guys (and a lot of the gals) attention that does not take too much effort (or imagination)



Yeah, but you won't get great eye contact if everyone is looking below the lens...


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 28, 2014)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a good looking female photographer, there is a good way to get all the guys (and a lot of the gals) attention that does not take too much effort (or imagination)
> ...



That's why you have a 4'6" tall second shooter.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 28, 2014)

At least he gets his subjects smiling!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 28, 2014)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a good looking female photographer, there is a good way to get all the guys (and a lot of the gals) attention that does not take too much effort (or imagination)
> ...



Waist Level Viewfinder. 

A constant stream of socially unacceptable photographic puns comes to mind. I am sure I am not the only one. ;D


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting !


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2014)

Make sure you're the only shooter or have other photographers shoot over your shoulder.


----------



## gadgeteer (Nov 3, 2014)

I let guests shoot first if they're all clicking away then take my shot after. Be the loudest voice. Take 5-6 shots. Check the LCD. If after all that, they still can't look my way then that's it. Not my issue.


----------

